# TRRS to TRS adapter ( 3.5mm balanced TRRS to single ended TRS adapter )



## Komkrit

*TRRS to TRS adapter*
   
  HiFiMAN HM-901 in balanced mode used with the balanced phone TRRS plug.
  This topic will DIY adapter for convert that balanced phone to 3.5mm single ended in compact size.


----------



## Komkrit

This is the structure of balanced TRRS plug that used with HM-901.


----------



## Komkrit

The main problem >>> I can't find the high quality female TRRS jack.(at July 2013)
 Now they are  TRS Oyaide  and  TRS Rean(Neutrik) jack.(that I think they are good enough)
   

   
  I choose to modify the Rean(Neutrik) because its body shorter...can total put into Viablue body.


----------



## Komkrit

Survey internal structure of Rean(Neutrik) jack.


----------



## Komkrit

The position when plugged with TRRS plug.
  3 pins that contact to TRRS.
   
  Pin for T...tip.

   
  Pin for R1...ring

   
  Pin for R2...ring

   
  *** no any pin to contact with S...sleeve .


----------



## Komkrit

If the body of TRRS plug made from metal.
  S...sleeve can contact with the body of Rean(Neutrik) jack.
   
  The right- signal can flow pass body to body.


----------



## Komkrit

But in some conditions.
   
  - the metal plug has a gap between them with the position at very centrical.
  - the plug's body made from plastic with the position at very centrical.
  >>> no any part of the S...sleeve can contact with the TRS jack.


----------



## Komkrit

For this reason I will insert the fourth pin for contact with S...sleeve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  In the picture, The largest area is above the left signal pin.(blue arrows)

   
  This area is the safety zone that can insert the fourth pin. 
  >>> not damage or cantact with another pins.
   
  When look at the outer of normal jack.
  I will make a hole at blue arrow.(in a line above the left signal pin)


----------



## Komkrit

Make a hole by drilling.
   
  *** Try to drill just beneath the rim of the TRS jack.(about 2mm.)
  For ensure that the fourth pin can contact with S...sleeve
  and not below to contact with the internal left signal pin.


----------



## Komkrit

The fourth pin I get it from the first Rean(Neutrik) that I had opened it to survey the internal structure.
  One jack has 2 long pins and 1 short pin.
  Thus pin 1 , 2 , 3 and the fourth pin come from the same material for the same sound quality.


----------



## Komkrit

Bend the fourth pin.

   
   
  Test by put on the jack's body >>> head of the pin into the hole.


----------



## Komkrit

Prepare for solding.
   
  Mark the length of the Viablue body.

   
  Cut and bend all legs of the Rean(Neutrik) jack.

   
  Cut the ground leg of the Viablue plug.

   
   
  Measure the lenght again.
  *** the left signal pin of Viablue touch to the base of Rean(Neutrik) jack.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



        This is the shortest length that I can do.


----------



## Komkrit

Solder the Rean(Neutrik) jack to the Viablue plug.

   
  Solder the fourth pin to the Rean(Neutrik) body.

  ***Solder at the end only.
  Leave the body and the head of the fourth pin free.
   
  The fourth pin act as the spring when plug and unplug.
  -if solder at distal >>> the spring will soft.
  -if solder involve to the mid part of pin >>> the spring will hard.
   
  The softer spring dose not damage the TRRS plug of the earphone in long term usage.


----------



## Komkrit

The fourth pin for S...sleeve when look inside the jack.


----------



## Komkrit

Test the fourth pin.
   
  This is in the normal position.

   
  When the jack has been plugged in.
  The fourth pin will spring out.

   
  When the jack has been unplugged >>> the fourth pin will return to the normal position.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  As in the first picture.


----------



## Komkrit

Modify of the Viablue head.
  This step must to do to increase the space in Viablue body.
   
  The same as in http://www.head-fi.org/t/661897/mini-balanced-to-3-5mm-adapter-in-my-way/30
  But I will post again to complete all DIY of this adapter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Remove the ring by press it down against the floor.


----------



## Komkrit

Use a round file to extend inner diameter of the ring.(only inner edge at the front)


----------



## Komkrit

When finished, the ring can push to the posterior like this.


----------



## Komkrit

Cut the excessive rear bolt of Viablue.
  Used a file to cut it >>> not damage the line of the bolt.


----------



## Komkrit

In the posterior of Viablue has two ring for lock the cable.
  I used the bigger ring to modify for lock my adapter.
   
  Partial cut the ring to give the space for the fourth pin.


----------



## Komkrit

When put the front and back ring into the part.


----------



## Komkrit

Finished !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Komkrit TRRS to TRS adapter.

   

   

   

   
  Photo with Komkrit adapter Rev.2

   
  For mini balanced(Kobiconn) to single TRS adapter.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/661897/mini-balanced-to-3-5mm-adapter-in-my-way
   
   
  This DIY act as my challenge and experimental, not for sale.
  In the future if it has high quality TRRS jack, this DIY will more easily.
   
  Thank you for your attention.
   
  Special thanks to AnakChan, who has inspired me for this DIY...thank you very much.


----------



## kkcc

Thanks Komkrit for sharing this excellent piece of work in great details!


----------



## AnakChan

This is awesome, Komkrit. There's a lot of detail to how you've done the work. I still haven't gotten my Uber balanced cable back from Russia yet but I'm supposed to get it back this week. So I should be able to let you know soon enough on the how welll the TRRS -> SE 3.5mm adapter works.


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





kkcc said:


> Thanks Komkrit for sharing this excellent piece of work in great details!


 
  Thank you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> This is awesome, Komkrit. There's a lot of detail to how you've done the work. I still haven't gotten my Uber balanced cable back from Russia yet but I'm supposed to get it back this week. So I should be able to let you know soon enough on the how welll the TRRS -> SE 3.5mm adapter works.


 
  Thank you AnakChan.
  I hope it will work with your cable.


----------



## LarsHP

Wow! What a nice job you did. Congrats! Really impressed.


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





larshp said:


> Wow! What a nice job you did. Congrats! Really impressed.


 

 Thank you.


----------



## burtomr

Komkrit,
   
  Is this the Neutrik Rean jack you used: http://www.rean-connectors.com/en/products/35-mm-cable-jacks/nys240bg 
   
  Also, is only (1) Viablue plug and (1) Rean jack needed or are extras necessary for additional parts to complete your adapter?


----------



## Komkrit

burtomr,
   
  My adapter exactly used (2)Rean and (1)Viablue.
   
  One Rean for the main part of adapter, another one I used its' internal pin for modify the fourth pin.
  I think its' internal pin is proper because come from the same material for the same sound quality,
  and this internal pin has a shape and spring effect that I want.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  The Rean/Neutrik in your link that OK.(code:NYS240BG)

   
   
  The ViaBlue plug use normal version.(code:T6s PHONO PLUGS STEREO 3.5 MM)

   
   
Not small version.code:T6s PHONO PLUGS STEREO 3.5 MM SMALL


----------



## kkcc

burtomr said:


> Komkrit,
> 
> Is this the Neutrik Rean jack you used: http://www.rean-connectors.com/en/products/35-mm-cable-jacks/nys240bg
> 
> ...




Burtomr are you planning to make one? I would really love to get one.... if you can make two PLEASE.......!


----------



## AnakChan

I finally got my Tralucent Uber cable TRRS back tonight after 6 weeks. Here is the Tralucent TRRS balanced plugged into the Komkrit TRRS->SE Viablue adapter.
   

   

   
  I'm glad to report that it integrates and functions really well. The Komkrit TRRS->SE adapter grips onto the TRRS plug really well, whilst unplugging is although firm, not too tight. This is truly a very elegant integration between the two plugs.


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I finally got my Tralucent Uber cable TRRS back tonight after 6 weeks. Here is the Tralucent TRRS balanced plugged into the Komkrit TRRS->SE Viablue adapter.
> 
> I'm glad to report that it integrates and functions really well. The Komkrit TRRS->SE adapter grips onto the TRRS plug really well, whilst unplugging is although firm, not too tight. This is truly a very elegant integration between the two plugs.


 
   
  Thank you very much for your report.


----------



## syncopied

is there any place we can order these? i am definitely interested in one


----------



## burtomr

syncopied said:


> is there any place we can order these? i am definitely interested in one


 
  
 No, it's DIY (*D*o *I*t *Y*ourself).
  
 Double Helix Cables presumably will make you one but it costs ~$120:
  
http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=3


----------



## syncopied

do you know if the headset to pc adapters you can find on amazon/ebay will do the same thing? all i really need is to make sure i'm not getting mono sound and recessed vocals/amplified background


----------



## LarsHP

Head-Direct sells a TRRS to TRS adapter, but it's with a short cable.


----------



## syncopied

larshp said:


> Head-Direct sells a TRRS to TRS adapter, but it's with a short cable.




i must be blind not to see it on their website... can you direct me to it?


----------



## burtomr

larshp said:


> Head-Direct sells a TRRS to TRS adapter, but it's with a short cable.


 


syncopied said:


> i must be blind not to see it on their website... can you direct me to it?


 
  
 Is not listed under 'Cables & Accessories'....
  
Pet peeve: HeadFiers who don't provide links to 'gears' they mention.....and especially for things that are not easy to find via Google.


----------



## syncopied

burtomr said:


> Is not listed under 'Cables & Accessories'....




actually i looked through the whole web store, not just under cables/accessories... unless it's under some other part of their website, i don't seem to see it anywhere.


----------



## burtomr

syncopied said:


> actually i looked through the whole web store, not just under cables/accessories... unless it's under some other part of their website, i don't seem to see it anywhere.


 
  
 Yeah, I agree...I'm hoping Lars will eventually enlighten us with a magic linky.


----------



## kkcc

It is only at their Chinese storefront:

http://a.m.tmall.com/i20011116024.htm


----------



## syncopied

i wonder how much shipping would cost? it would probably cost more than the item itself...


----------



## LarsHP

Sorry I didn't post a link. I don't know if I saw it on Head-Direct's Chinese site or if it was on the international one. It might have been there and just temporarily gone ATM.


----------



## syncopied

do you mind looking for it?


----------



## LarsHP

I already did, but it's not at Head-Direct.com, so it may only be avaliable through Tmall (the Chinese "eBay" - the one kkcc linked to). Try shooting Head-Direct an email and see if they can sell you a set.


----------



## syncopied

i just went with a cable i found on amazon: one of those splitters for headsets (one trrs to two trs). there are several choices, and i bought the startech one. it's been fine for me so far.


----------



## cristobalroy

anakchan said:


> I finally got my Tralucent Uber cable TRRS back tonight after 6 weeks. Here is the Tralucent TRRS balanced plugged into the Komkrit TRRS->SE Viablue adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sir where did you buy the adapter, is tha 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm trs output. Thanks


----------



## AnakChan

cristobalroy said:


> Sir where did you buy the adapter, is tha 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm trs output. Thanks


 
  
 Back to the very first post of this thread . I didn't buy it. Komkrit was kind enough to make this for me. It isn't a 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS. It's a 3.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapter.
  
 This is a 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapter. This was made by a DIYer in Hong Kong. I never met him as it was passed to me through another person.


----------



## burtomr

*This* from *Luna Shops* inside an Oyaide plug...DIY the wiring. Works great.


----------



## zniper2984

Norne audio is making those kind of adaptor,but you have to wait a week for Them to ship.


----------



## zniper2984

the gold one from norne audio the silver came with my ref1 too/uber too..both are aktrrs to 3.5trs.


----------



## Stalkeryan

Can anyone here please sell one to me? Thanks! 2.5 mm balanced female to 3.5 mm SE male.


----------



## zniper2984

Norne audio is selling one.


stalkeryan said:


> Can anyone here please sell one to me? Thanks! 2.5 mm balanced female to 3.5 mm SE male.


----------



## willowbrook

zniper2984 said:


> Norne audio is selling one.


 

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Audio-hypershort-ultrashort-trrs-trs-3-5-mm-hifiman-lh-labs-geek-out-v-2-v2-go-rhodium-gold-adapter
  
 It's $55, insane price IMO...


----------



## Smousesme

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I'm having terrible pain trying to find a 3.5 trrs to a 3.5 trs adapter.

I've seen that norne are selling one through this thread, but ye, $55 is crazy.

I can't find one for sale anywhere else. Does anyone know where they're sold/anyone want to sell theirs? I want one so I can get my wm1a playing balanced through my vorzuge.

Thanks guys


----------



## rdaneel

I had a very nice one built by someone on Etsy.  Contact beaboarder on Etsy and ask if it is possible.  I recall it being less than half the price of the norne.  I also have one I got on AliExpress, but the construction quality wasn't as good.


----------



## Smousesme

Would you consider selling either of them? As I want one ASAP


----------



## rdaneel

Smousesme said:


> Would you consider selling either of them? As I want one ASAP



Sure, but I'm out of town this week.  If shipping it to you next Monday would be acceptable, shoot me a PM and I'll reply with details once I'm home...


----------

